# Who has Experience with HAMMER DRILLS?



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

I need to drill four holes into a big hard rock.
Drill about 3" deep. (it's to mount a plaque on)

Rock is not near electricity.

I tried it with my regular drill and masonry bit. Got about 1/2 inch deep on one charge of the battery. Not gonna work that way.

Question is:
-Will a cordless Hammer Drill (18v) do the job? (such as the Firestorm available at Lowe's for $70)

or am I gonna have to rent a super duty one? (rental places in Petoskey don't have cordless available). And I don't want to mess with a generator.

I'm all for buying a $70 hammer drill, but don't want to waste my time it if won't work.

Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got a very good Bosch hammer drill that will definitely do the job. I also have a generator. But I've also got LOTS of extension cord if that's an option. If the nearest power is out of extension cord range, I could throw the generator in the trailer and bring the drill down and we could pop the holes in no time. If there is power but it's reachable with an extension cord you're more than welcome to borrow my drill and cords. I don't know what size hole you need but I probably have the bit too. It's a super SDS drill.

You're in Royal Oak which isn't that far away. I'm sure we can get those holes drilled without you having to drop almost $100.

Let me know

John

EDIT:
I just thought I'd add this. The $70 will probably work, but it'll probably take a while. I learned a long time ago that when you buy cheap tools you get CHEAP tools! I try to buy the best quality tools that I can afford. I threw away a lot of money learning that lesson. This Bosch drill I have is heavy duty and will definitely work.


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks jpollman.

The rock is in Petoskey. Probably 20,000 feet from the nearest electrical outlet (and across a highway). 

If the cheap one goes 4x faster than a regular drill, then it's gonna be a reasonably quick job. (I'd rather drill for 45 minutes than haul a generator, etc. etc.). Yeah, those $300 models look sweet, but you can bet this is the last time I plan on drilling holes in a flippin' rock!


----------



## s2a0d0i5e (May 4, 2006)

I have a 1/2" drive Dewalt hammer drill I bought at Home Depot and I punch holes in our concrete floor at work all the time. Just make sure you use a good masonary bit like a Bosch brand.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Probably the cheapest option would be to rent a quality cordless hammer drill locally. Probably be in the $25 range for a day. I agree that quality tools are the way to go, if it's something you won't use very often renting may be a better option.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

One of the most important things in drilling rock is- all bits aren't created equal. Not even close. Those cheap zinc colored bits with the tight spiral on the flutes you get from a home center are marginal at best for soft masonry. When you get into hard natural rock you need a quality bit like a Rawl or Hilti, they will make short work of even granite in any cordless hammer drill.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've used a Hilti hundreds of times at work and they go through hardest concrete and rocks better than any others out there. 

Borrow someones 5KW generator, truck and get a Hilti drill that runs off of 120V instead of using a battery powered one. You'll be done in short order. The battery drill are good in concrete block and green cement but lose out to an electric on rock and old poured concrete.

Like ESOX said, use the correct bit!


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

the guys at work are using a 24 volt hammer drill.all day every day. it is being used to set pipe hangers for sprinkler fitters. it would do the job. get friendly with your local pawn shop owner. he might rent you one cheap if he has one in "stock". you might have to leave your first born child ,but its a thought especially if there are no rental places nearby.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

I know that someone makes a gas powered hammer drill as well, I briefly saw one at our service center and it was red. I know that the guys use Milwaukee brand drills and they are red. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Who has Experience with HAMMER DRILLS?

More than I care to have. I second the Hilti with a good bit. Don't go cheap.
Already this year I have once again become very intimate with a Hilti. Drilling 9, 1.5" holes thru a 21" thick foundation that was poured in the early 20's. Hard stuff with alot of rocks in the mix. Only blasting would have been faster and easier.


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

There is another way to drill it without power,a star drill the type you hit with a hammer.any good hardware store or masonary shop would have it.not as fast as a hammer drill but will get the job done.I think Dasco still makes them should be under 15 bucks.use a small sledge.they are about a foot long and come in different diameters.you have to rotate the bit after you hit it.Looks like a chisel with an X on the end.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I have an 18v cordless dewalt 1/2 inch hammer drill. On the hammer drill setting I would have no problem with that. The bit is everything like everyone else said.


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

Ended up getting a "cheap" hammer drill. A Ryobi for $59.95 at HomeDepot (oh, yeah, plus battery and charger another $45...). 

Anyway, this little baby had absolutely no problem rippin' into this rock. What took 20 minutes with a regular drill, took 4 seconds with the hammerdrill. Had the 4 holes drilled and plaque mounted in about 12 minutes. Left more time for fishing.  

I tried two bits, a Bosch ($8) and a Ryobi ($4) -- I suppose the Bosch did go a hair quicker.

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------

